# Good Family Trip Report 6/13/15



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

My sister and brother in law came up from Central Fla this weekend to do a little rod/reel fishing and some floundering. Neither one had ever been floundering and the pressure was on for me to find some fish. I decided to fish my usual productive spots in Santa Rosa Sound and pray for good wind direction and clear water. The good Lord provides for those who trust in him.
We got started at 2am and it was a beautiful night. Found clear water and immediatly saw fresh beds. Not long after we found our first fish. Floundered till daylight and all had a great time. Each of us ended up with two fish each, 6 total. Nothing is better than being in the outdoors with family.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess of flounder ! A good trip with family.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Can't beat that. I love those family trips. That's what it's all about!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice report and some very good photos. :thumbsup:


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Good mess. How much did those LED floods cost you?


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

good job! HE does provide indeed!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta enjoy some great family time and catch some quality fish fer dinner!


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Death From Above said:


> Good mess. How much did those LED floods cost you?


Bought them 3 yrs ago for $120 ea. 18 watts apiece.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Fine eats right there. And tell the young lady that I reluctantly agree with her T-shirt.


----------



## Carnage1562000 (May 22, 2014)

Went to the boat ramps behind Juana pogadas on navarre beach. I didn't gig it. I caught by jigging a new penny gulp shrimp with a red jig head. I dragged it nice and slow on the bottom and boom! My first flounder!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

lifetime memory for your family I'm sure; thanks for sharing.
that's one heck of a giggin spear you've got 

gig 'em up.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice trip there...


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Bodupp said:


> Fine eats right there. And tell the young lady that I reluctantly agree with her T-shirt.


I actually did not even have time to read her shirt. She is all about womens fishing issues and having fun. She usually fishes from a yak.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Carnage1562000 said:


> Went to the boat ramps behind Juana pogadas on navarre beach. I didn't gig it. I caught by jigging a new penny gulp shrimp with a red jig head. I dragged it nice and slow on the bottom and boom! My first flounder!


There are no flounder around Navarre Beach !:whistling:


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

DAWGONIT said:


> lifetime memory for your family I'm sure; thanks for sharing.
> that's one heck of a giggin spear you've got
> 
> gig 'em up.


Cosson gig head, finest made and the fish does not come off.

Skinny Water 12' Aluminum Gig Pole, light and sturdy.


----------



## Carnage1562000 (May 22, 2014)

bowdiddly said:


> Carnage1562000 said:
> 
> 
> > Went to the boat ramps behind Juana pogadas on navarre beach. I didn't gig it. I caught by jigging a new penny gulp shrimp with a red jig head. I dragged it nice and slow on the bottom and boom! My first flounder!
> ...


Your right there are no flounder on the beach. I meant to say on the sound side. At the boat launch behind the sailor grill and tom thumb


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Carnage1562000 said:


> Your right there are no flounder on the beach. I meant to say on the sound side. At the boat launch behind the sailor grill and tom thumb


There are none there either, what you caught is a flat spotted sea trout !


----------



## Carnage1562000 (May 22, 2014)

I did catch it look at the picture. It's a small flounder. I threw him back so I can catch him next year.


----------



## Carnage1562000 (May 22, 2014)

A flat spotted seatrout?? Lmao!!!


----------

